# Uggggg!



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, so my school librarian had one male betta living in a very small (a tiny bit smaller than the petsmart ones) cup. He had severe pop-eye, finrot, and he was only fed twice a week. I decided to take up one of my study hall sessions to talk to her, and tell her about betta care. I then asked her if I bought the little guy (named tom) a tank if she would use it. she agread so I bought him a nice little 2.5g with all the neccessities, and set him up a home. sadly he got help a little too late and passed away. a few months later the librarien called me in to show me that she had gotten TWO betta fish. I told her she can only keep one per tank and she said she new that. She asked me to help set up their homes. I finished the 2.5g that I had gotten her and asked where the other one was, I was horrified when she pointed to a bowl that was less than 5" in diameter. "I got it at Michaels for $3' she informed me. She told me that the people at the pet store said he would do just fin in it as it was about a quart, the minimum size petco reccomended. I told her as nicely as possible that that would not work out. I had to go into the library for testing today, and the betta in the small bowl was gone. I knew what had happened.  I just can't get her to listen and I don't know what to do!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

To be honest, I would leave her alone. She has your nice 2.5G for the one betta, and seeing the success of that tank and the failure of the other should eventually hit her. 

Or you can spend YOUR money again on another tank, and give it to her.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, good point! lol! I never thought of that! It just makes me mad tho.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

hey, guess how much she changes th water in the 2.5g! 30% once a month!!!!!!!!! She is getting on my last nerves!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

ask if you can buy the fish and tank from her... then get a book about bettas *from the library* and tell her to read it before she buys another one


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

This is why I don't like small tank setups. Last year, my teacher had a river tank that held about 10 gallons. There were two dwarf guoramis, many zebra danios, a pleco, an otoclincus catfish, a khulie loach, and some ghost shrimp. Never changed the water. I was shocked to learn the pleco and the loach had been in there for years.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Emmnemms said:


> ask if you can buy the fish and tank from her... then get a book about bettas *from the library* and tell her to read it before she buys another one


good idea! sadly our library doesn't have any books specificly about bettas, but I haev one I can lend to her..... I would love to have Jay! (the other one was hawk cuz we live in ks, and I am a kstate fan, but oh well) he is a very pretty little red CT male, andI have plenty of room for a 2.5g!


----------

